# confused and frustrated



## mom of 2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not sure where to start but here goes. I am a married woman of 7 years (been together for almost 9) and have 2 children... my husband and I went to school together and had a connection our first year of high school then he moved and i didnt know where he moved too...we met again in 2000 and seemed like the connection was still there... well we always had a hard time getting together one or the other was seeing someone.... In 2002 I lost my father to cancer it was very hard for me i was in a bad place at the time and a few months later we started talking again, and started hanging out everyday we did almost everything together then we became official.... looking back all though years i think i rushed into it too fast we got together march of 03 and married july 04. 2 weeks before our marriage i miscarried and lost my grand father to cancer. granted we knew each other all of our lives but i didnt really know him know him. I really thought this was right and he was the one i should be with but now i dont know.
For the last yr or so i have had some doubts about our marriage. I've had them before but tried to forget them but the thoughts are an everyday thing. I work full time different shifts and take care of the girls. H is in school full time. i get stressed out and try to be supportive because i want him to finish school he is gone monday - friday from 6 to 7 everyday ...but all i ask is for a little help with the kids or help around the house for the short time he is home and i dont get it. ive talked with him about it but i am the one that does the talking then it still ends up being the same. when he is home i dont want to be here. lately i would rather sleep on the couch then in the same room with him. i have tried so hard to talk with him and work out the differences but it doesnt seem to work. i feel like im trapped or something i need someone i could talk to but have no one. i feel like a single mother now so it makes me wonder if i can be a single mother and just be happy with out him. I just dont want to stick it out and end up realizing it was another bad choice. 

any ideas?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you two been to marriage counseling yet? It also sounds like you personally could use some individual counseling.


----------



## mom of 2 (Dec 6, 2011)

no not yet im still trying to think things thru


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Your thinking needs help. That's why I am suggesting talking to a counselor. Even if it's only you to start, it will help.

You don't seem to understand your own thoughts. You need to find out why.


----------



## mom of 2 (Dec 6, 2011)

i think i will....ill ask my doc for a referral at least its a start thanks for the reply


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

what you describe you're feeling is exactly how i felt for months. Now my husband has left presumably for his ex-wife and i am devastated. Definitely go and talk to counsellor to sort out your thoughts before you decide anything.


----------

